# I need some help from you knife nuts...



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey all,
My pops just gave me his old Bowie knife, it's a Case XX 1836. The handle broke years back and is been sitting, rusting since. I'd like to get it back into useful condition. Does anyone know if I could buy a replacement handle for it? How about a new sheath? 
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dennisp said:


> hey all,
> my pops just gave me his old bowie knife, it's a case xx 1836. The handle broke years back and is been sitting, rusting since. I'd like to get it back into useful condition. Does anyone know if i could buy a replacement handle for it? How about a new sheath?
> Thanks
> dennis
> ...


member here, dwight55 can make you a sheath.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

why dont you wrap the handle with paracord?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

DennisP said:


> Hey all,
> My pops just gave me his old Bowie knife, it's a Case XX 1836. The handle broke years back and is been sitting, rusting since. I'd like to get it back into useful condition. Does anyone know if I could buy a replacement handle for it? How about a new sheath?
> Thanks
> Dennis
> ...


Check Etsy.com. Most of the "knife makers" on Etsy are really just handle makers. Find one you like their work and direct message them about making you a handle. From what I've seen on there, average cost would be about $50 but you could get one for $25 if you look around.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks I'll look into Dwight and etsy. 

The tang is to small for a 550 wrap and wouldn't be weighted right.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Make a handle yourself, you handy with wood? A router bit for the edges, counter sink the bolts, dark stain. Chisel for the tang.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Check e b a y and gun broker, they just might list a replacement handle, or you may find a maker who will fabricate you one. Did you write Case and check with them yet?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

DennisP said:


> Hey all,
> My pops just gave me his old Bowie knife, it's a Case XX 1836. The handle broke years back and is been sitting, rusting since. I'd like to get it back into useful condition. Does anyone know if I could buy a replacement handle for it? How about a new sheath?
> Thanks
> Dennis
> ...


Sweet blade. A sheath shouldn't be a problem (I think someone mentioned dwight55). A nice leather sheath would look good. Handle shouldn't be a problem either. Nice wood would be somewhat easy to do if you have any woodworking skills. If not there are lots of people that make them. The Etsy suggestion was a good one. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Send it to case I bet they would restore it


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

heres the sheath on Ebay 
Large Case XX 1836 Western W49 Bowie Leather Knife Sheath Only WWII V44 | eBay


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Just any FYI it looks like a US WW2 WWII CASE XX V44 Bowie Fighting Knife


----------

